
Show HN: Visioner – Automatically renames your pictures using Google Vision - berpj
https://visionerapp.com
======
ishu3101
Looks promising. Is there going to be one for Windows and Linux. What version
of Mac OSX does it require? You should also add screenshots/demo of
application to the website

~~~
berpj
Great idea, I'll add some screens! It's made with Electron
([http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/)), so it should be easy
to make a Linux or even Windows version.

------
fiatjaf
The most needed tool for a world in which people take thousands of pictures
and later can't find anything because they're all named DSP_1459.JPG

------
tsim
How is this free and unlimited, if Google Vision is paid?

~~~
berpj
Because there isn't a lot of users yet.

